# San Diego Humane Society Walk for Animals



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I will be participating in the 19th annual SD Humane Society Walk for Animals on Saturday, May 4th, 2013 at Liberty Station, San Diego. 

I know we have some San Diegians o the forum (or near by) and wanted to extend an invitation for anyone interested to join us. 

You can read more about it here:

Www.sdhumane.org/site/pageserver?pagename=evn_walkforamimals




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

thats too bad!!! I'll be in San Diego on the 12th through the 24th... wish the walk was during that time.. argh


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today is the big day! They say there will be more than a 1000 dogs attending. I hope to dog that Bear is semi-behaved. I am meeting up with a whole bunch of co-workers and friends, which I am super excited about. And Bear settles down once we start walking. I will post pictures if I get any afterwards. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have fun, I'm looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing your pictures.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Pictures!!!!*

OMG! We had SO much fun!! There were hundreds of people there, if not a couple thousand people. Bear was very pully and even started ignoring the gentle leader. I tried to correct it, but given the circumstances and EVERYTHING that was going on, it was a bit of a losing battle. Bear was reunited with his favorite playmate, Duke, the tan and black shepard mix who is owned by one of my dearest friends. 

The whole walk was 2 miles long, but we took breaks for water and to rest about 3-4 times between Duke getting tired and Bear showing signs of weariness. I even had us cut about 1/5th - 1/4 of a mile off the walk because Bear was looking a bit worse for the wear. I think he overdid it trying to play with Duke all morning. He hasn't gotten a chance to play with Duke since the whole limping/trouble getting up started in March. 

Finally... there was a storm trooper and Chewbacca at the walk!!! I got a picture with Chewie!! My DH is so jealous. 


First, here are some pictures of everyone at the walk, both prior to it starting and the never-ending line of walkers along the path. 









































The girls when we first arrived @ 7 am


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like Bear earned his nap! Nice pics...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks like a fun event and so scenic too! Thanks for sharing with us through photos!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What fun ... and it's so nice to see warm weather! It looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures! And I totally approve of the Star Wars characters. I wonder if they were from the Rebel Legion and the 501st!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, such a fantastic event!

Looks like pups and owners had a fabulous time, perfect day for it too.


----------

